# What is Your Pasta Passion?



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 5, 2012)

Which pasta dish is your passion or favourite and what do you add to it or omit ?

Mine is, my Grandmom Margherite´s Emilia Romagna Ragù Bolognese... 

Lasagne ... For me, this is my " divino " ... 

A touch of uncased piquant Italian sausage to the Ragú ... and Pecorino Fiore Sardo - D.O. Sardinia.

Look forward to your replies and ideas ...

Kindest and Happy Holidays,
Buona Pasquas,
Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Apr 5, 2012)

Rigatoni or maccheroni alla gricia.
Just first class guanciale (not pancetta), extra virgin olive oil and hot pepper, then pecorino cheese and black pepper.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh, my!  Do I have to choose?  I love so many.

But if I had to come up with something, I'd have to say my Grandma Grillo's (from Sicily) lasagna.  Nothing short of heaven on a plate.  Takes quite a while to make it but it's well worth the time and trouble.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 5, 2012)

Lasagne
Clam sauce and linguini

Other than that, I'm not a pasta eater...but I'm hoping once the new toy arrives, I'll make "veggie" pasta dishes. I guess my mother's weekly spaghetti turned me off of pasta...


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 5, 2012)

Rigatoni Carbonara. I love the simplicity and richness of the sauce.


----------



## Addie (Apr 5, 2012)

Angel Hair or Vermicelli with butter. I like very little sauce on my pasta. If I do use it, just enough to keep the pasta from sticking together.


----------



## FrankZ (Apr 5, 2012)

While I love pasta in many different ways a good arrabiata is wonderful.

But I tend to favor bold simple flavors.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 5, 2012)

My favorite pasta dishes these days aren't always Italian. DW and I been enjoying a lot of Southeast Asian noodle dishes.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 5, 2012)

Grazie to all the Posters on their faves. 

Happy Holidays. 
Margi.


----------



## CraigC (Apr 5, 2012)

Can't make that choice, too many from different cultures! Is spaetzel made with flour pasta? Margi, you have asked a question that I find impossible to answer!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 5, 2012)

My favorite pasta is probably not a classic, except to me.

Sauce:
15 oz. crushed tomatoes
6 oz. tomato paste
1/2 tsp. dried oregano (stronger flavor than fresh)
1 tsp. fresh basil
1/4 tsp crushed rosemary
1/4 tsp. powdered thyme
3 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 onion, coarsely chopped
1 lx sliced cremini mushrooms (sauteed in butter until very lightly browned

Meatballs
1 lb. ground beef
1/2 lb. bulk chudagi sausage
1 egg
1/2 cup dried bread crumbs
1/2 cup grated Parmigiano Regiano
1/2 onion, fine dice
1/4 cup milk
2 tbs. black truffle oil
1 tsp. basil
1/2 tsp. oregano
1 tbs. coarse grind black pepper

Heat 2 tbs extra virgin olive oil, until fragrant, in a 2 quart (or larger) sauce pot.  Sweat the onions in the hot oil until tender.  Combine the remaining sauce ingredients in the sauce pot, turn temperature to lowest setting and and let simmer for 40 minutes.  Taste, and correct the seasoning.  Remove to a glass or SS bowl and refrigerate overnight.

While the sauce is simmering, combine the meatball ingredients in a bowl.  Use a small ice cream scoop, or your hands to form 1/2 inch meatballs.  Place in a shallow, wide pan with 1/4 cup of water.  Cover and simmer for 20 minutes.  Remove the lid and brown the meatballs.  Add to the sauce and let sit overnight in the fridge.

On the next day, before starting the noodles, re-heat the sauce and meatballs.  Taste and correct the seasoning.  Reduce heat to lowest setting.

Cook whole wheat spaghetti noodles until just right (about ten minutes).  Drain, plate, and drizzle with truffle oil.  Place sauce in a bowl to let your family members, or guests use the amount of sauce they prefer.  Offer freshly grated Parmigiano Regiano, or Asiago to dress the dish.

Alternately, replace the meatballs with browned, chunky, ground beef.

Serve with salad of choice, and good, crusty bread.

Beverage for this meal, for me, has to be cold, but not ice cold, milk, preferably in a chilled glass.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## FluffyAngel (Apr 5, 2012)

My favorite pasta dish is Fettucini Alfredo.  What do I add extra? A little extra garlic, fresh chopped parsly, & LOTS of extra Parmesan cheese grated over the top & maybe a grilled chicken price . I really like either some sliced tomatoes with just S & P or a grape tomato salad in balsamic vinegar with bell peppers etc., etc. On the side, then of coarse gotta have either some soft bread sticks or crusty bread, or at least some cheap garlic bread.  Mmm... this makes me want to make a tiramisu to go with my imaginary fettucini Alfredo.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 5, 2012)

I like tagliatelle or pappardelle with butter, S&P, grated cheese!  

The ones made with spinach are extra special and good with a spoon of ricotta added.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 5, 2012)

A good meaty, cheesy lasagna!  Extra garlic in mine, please!


----------



## taxlady (Apr 5, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> Rigatoni Carbonara. I love the simplicity and richness of the sauce.





Fusilli carbonara for me. I love the simplicity too. I like the way the sauce clings to fusilli.

What do I substitute? I usually use sour cream or yogourt instead of heavy cream.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 6, 2012)

so many pastas, so little time.

rigatoni, meatballs, brasciole, and sweet fennel sausage in a long simmered tomato sauce (sunday gravy)
bucatini and pork rib ends in tomato sauce
shrimp and scallops marinata over squid ink linguini
scungilli fra diavolo with spaghetti or conchiglie
lump crab and flounder with cappelini, butter and garlic
halibut or bronzini puttanesca with spinach linguini
spicy pork sausage, escarole, dried pepperoncini with fusilli or orrechiette
penne, fresh cherry tomatoes, fresh basil, fresh mozarella, and evoo
thin linguini and baby clams, white sauce
cavatelli and broccoli
veal and peppers with ziti



just too many to list..


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Apr 6, 2012)

Linguine tossed with home made pesto (heavy on the basil, light on the parmesan), ripe diced tomatoes (uncooked, semi-tart variety) and prosciuto.

Runners up 

Angel hair tossed with garlic butter, sauteed mushrooms and sweet red pepper.

Linguine cooked to slightly under done, place in a pan with tomato paste that's been mixed with fresh oregano, black pepper and a little balsamic vinegar. Toss together. Add a little water, cover and let the linguine finish cooking.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 6, 2012)

@ Chief,

Thanks for posting your recipe ... Shall have to give it a Go one wkend. 

Happy Holidays.
Margi.


----------



## Souvlaki (Apr 6, 2012)

i love pasta salads. anything with fresh vegetables. like zuchinni and cherry tomatoes. kus kous and orzo pasta are my passion.


----------



## lyndalou (Apr 6, 2012)

Any kind of pasta dish. Can't think of one that I dislike.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 6, 2012)

lyndalou said:


> Any kind of pasta dish. Can't think of one that I dislike.



What about linguini and earthworms on a wet lawn?  Betcha don't like linguini and earthworms on a wet lawn, do ya?  I didn't think so.

But robins would flock to my yard if I put out linguini and earthworms in the morning (well maybe not Robin Williams, or Robin Trower, or Red Robin, Yummm), but a whole bunch of robins, just the same.

See?  Told ya that I could come up with a pasta preparation that you wouldn't like (or maybe I didn't, but that's ok, 'cause I just told you. Ahh-hahahahaha).

"Hey!  You wascilly wabbit, get away from my computer.  You're gonna make everyone think I'm crazy."

"Too late.  They already know you're crazy.  I'm just reinforcing the idea.  Tata for now."

"Get back here, you cwazy wabbit.  You're goin' in the pot tonight!"

"Ha!  You'll never catch me, Doc.  What a maroon, what a nincompoop, what a...  Now what's that word that means - A person who enjoys shooting sports?  Oh yeh, nimrod.  eehehehe.  (Ain't I a stinker?)"

"Shhhhh.  I'm huntin' wabbit.  I'm gonna shoot da wabbit.  I'm gonna gonna shoot da wabbit.  I'm gonna shoot da wabbit."



Seeeeya; Have a great Easter weekend, and watch out for wabbits that want to play with your computer.  They'll make people think you're _*crazy*_.  Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Apr 6, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:
			
		

> What about linguini and earthworms on a wet lawn?  Betcha don't like linguini and earthworms on a wet lawn, do ya?  I didn't think so.
> 
> But robins would flock to my yard if I put out linguini and earthworms in the morning (well maybe not Robin Williams, or Robin Trower, or Red Robin, Yummm), but a whole bunch of robins, just the same.
> 
> ...



Right, The Chief, AKA Dad, has lost it. He's been close for years but...


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 6, 2012)

@ Craig,

Yes, I have to say it is quite difficult considering there are over 365 Italian pasta dishes in Italy !  I enjoy almost all of them ... I prefer olive oil and garlic and / or tomato based sauces however ... Basil Pesto, Bolognese and Vongole ( clams ) are some of my other faves.  And NORMA which is a Sicilian Aubergine Vegetable & Tomato & Goat or Ricotta Cheese Sauce.

Have nice wkend and thanks for your post.
Margi.


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 6, 2012)

Pesto sauce with orzo
penne with red gravy 
macaroni and cheese
spaghetti with brown butter,sage and mizithra
Lasagne
spaghetti with spicy peanut butter sauce,grated carrot,cilantro,scallion and chopped peanuts


----------



## Merlot (Apr 6, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> What about linguini and earthworms on a wet lawn? Betcha don't like linguini and earthworms on a wet lawn, do ya? I didn't think so.
> 
> But robins would flock to my yard if I put out linguini and earthworms in the morning (well maybe not Robin Williams, or Robin Trower, or Red Robin, Yummm), but a whole bunch of robins, just the same.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cerise (Apr 6, 2012)

I never met a pasta dish I didn't like. My favorite is fresh homemade - lemon or spinach with butter and grated parmesan. 

There are so many flavors (& shapes) you can make at home:

Pasta Flavors:
Types of Pasta - How To Cooking Tips - RecipeTips.com

I have an Imperia pasta maker & a dumpling press:

I have been thinking about a star raviolamp:

Amazon.com: Imperia - Mould for Ravioli - Raviolamp - Little stars 10: Home & Kitchen

I like butternut squash filled ravioli with brown butter & sage sauce.

The market carries a pretty good fresh ravioli stuffed with lobster.

Pierogies, dumplings, manicotti cheese & spinach stuffed shells, & tortellini are some other favorites. 

Too many to list.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 6, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> What about linguini and earthworms on a wet lawn?  Betcha don't like linguini and earthworms on a wet lawn, do ya?  I didn't think so.
> 
> But robins would flock to my yard if I put out linguini and earthworms in the morning (well maybe not Robin Williams, or Robin Trower, or Red Robin, Yummm), but a whole bunch of robins, just the same.
> 
> ...



Ooooo-kayyyy, I think we need to have THE talk.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Apr 6, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Ooooo-kayyyy, I think we need to have THE talk.



Is that the one where he gets committed?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 6, 2012)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Is that the one where he gets committed?



I was thinking the TALK about picking crazy mushrooms...


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 6, 2012)

My current favorite is spaghetti alla carbonara.  Rich and creamy with the salty meaty flavor of pancetta/guanciale and the unctuous rich creaminess of the egg yolk.  Out of this world!


----------



## Cerise (Apr 7, 2012)

Margi, if you like chicken livers, I was reminded of a pasta dish with red wine or Marsala, chicken livers & pasta...

*Spaghetti alla Caruso*

Spaghetti Alla Caruso

Meanwhile... some pasta-eating music and an intermission.

Nessun Dorma Los Tres Tenores 1990 - YouTube


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 7, 2012)

Cerise said:


> Margi, if you like chicken livers, I was reminded of a pasta dish with red wine or Marsala, chicken livers & pasta...
> 
> *Spaghetti alla Caruso*


 

Spaghetti alla Caruso is wonderful!  

I have not seen it on a menu in years.  We used to get it at a little old fashioned Italian restaurant in our city.  The kind of place where the waiters are all over sixty and the parking lot was always full of cars but the dining room was always empty!  Where is everybody?


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies and the humorous piece and Happy Holidays to all ... 

Margi.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 7, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> Spaghetti alla Caruso is wonderful!
> 
> I have not seen it on a menu in years.  We used to get it at a little old fashioned Italian restaurant in our city.  The kind of place where the waiters are all over sixty and the parking lot was always full of cars but the dining room was always empty!  Where is everybody?



that sounds like an old yogi berra-ism, about eating at a very poular local restaurant.

yogi said that he wasn't going because, "that place is so busy that nobody goes there anymore".


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 7, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> My current favorite is spaghetti alla carbonara.  Rich and creamy with the salty meaty flavor of pancetta/guanciale and the unctuous rich creaminess of the egg yolk.  Out of this world!


Mine, too, Andy. I like to play around and substitute the meat if I don't have pancetta. I love crumbled Italian sausage with it.


----------



## Cerise (Apr 7, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> Spaghetti alla Caruso is wonderful!
> 
> I have not seen it on a menu in years. We used to get it at a little old fashioned Italian restaurant in our city. *The kind of place where the waiters are all over sixty and the parking lot was always full of cars but the dining room was always empty! Where is everybody?*


 
LOL.  The Early Bird Special at Leisure World?  It does sound good.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 7, 2012)

@ Cerise,

Wow ... that is quite an oldie but goodie, CHICKEN LIVERS ... it is a rustic dish ... shall ask about while I am in Apulia. 

There are so many variations for each regional dish, especially once they cross the ocean ... 
Thanks for post. ( enjoyed )
Happy Holidays. 
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 7, 2012)

*@ Cerise: Tortellini in Caruso*

In late 2010, for the Christmas Holidays, the Vet and I had gone to Punta de Este, Uruguay and had a dish, which was similar to a Bechamel only alot thicker ... tortellini al´ caruso ... It was quite delicious ... 

However, I am not sure if this is the dish, you are referring to ? 

Kindest. Margi.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 7, 2012)

buckytom said:


> that sounds like an old yogi berra-ism, about eating at a very poular local restaurant.
> 
> yogi said that he wasn't going because, "that place is so busy that nobody goes there anymore".



Actually they were all in the back playing cards!


----------



## ella/TO (Apr 7, 2012)

One of my latest, best pasta dishes comes from David Rocco's Dolce Vita. It's called Pasta Fritta....something his grrandma used to make....try it, you like it....


----------



## Cerise (Apr 7, 2012)

ella/TO said:


> One of my latest, best pasta dishes comes from David Rocco's Dolce Vita. It's called Pasta Fritta....something his grrandma used to make....try it, you like it....


 
I had a similar dish for dinner recently - baked pasta carbonara (spaghetti pie/pasta frittata). Spaghetti, eggs, parmesan cheese, etc. - no tomato sauce. Very tasty.


----------



## ella/TO (Apr 7, 2012)

Cerise, his dish does have tomato sauce.....


----------



## Cerise (Apr 7, 2012)

ella/TO said:


> Cerise, his dish does have tomato sauce.....


 
Yes.  Similar, but no tomato sauce.


----------



## Cerise (Apr 7, 2012)

Maybe I'm thinking of a different dish.  I googled it, & it reminded me of spaghetti pie.

The dish I like is called "Pasta Frittata."


----------



## Cerise (Apr 7, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> In late 2010, for the Christmas Holidays, the Vet and I had gone to Punta de Este, Uruguay and had a dish, which was similar to a* Bechamel* only alot thicker ... *tortellini* al´ caruso ... It was quite delicious ...
> 
> However, I am not sure if this is the dish, you are referring to ?
> 
> Kindest. Margi.


 
Sounds delicious, but different. See the *blue* link in post #31

Tenor Spaghetti/Spaghetti alla Caruso


----------



## Addie (Apr 7, 2012)

Cerise said:


> Maybe I'm thinking of a different dish. I googled it, & it reminded me of spaghetti pie.
> 
> The dish I like is called "Pasta Frittata."


 
It is a way of using leftover pasta. Italians don't put sauce on their pasta befor it goes tothe table. They put the sauce in a separate bowl or pitcer of some sort. The pasta that is left over is made into a frittata with some veggies like peppers, tomatoes, or whatever is in season. Everything is sauteed in olive oil and then the eggs are added at the end. It is quite good.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy Easter Everybody,

Just a quick note to say thanks to all, who have posted their pasta passions ... 

My 50% Italian, is raised to 90% with all these posts ... ha ha 

Kind regards.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 8, 2012)

@ Cerise,

HAPPY EASTER ...

Cerise, this video on You Tube with the 3 Tenors is amazing ... Why ?

We had gone with my parents to see Luciano Pavoratti, Placido Domingo and José Carrera in the Philharmonic NYC in the 1990s ... They sang in Italian, Spanish, French, German and English and it was absolutely amazing ... The best of Christmas songs from traditional to modern ... 

I am a great fan of Placido Domingo and Luciano particularly ... José Carrera is Catalan and lives in Barcelona to my knowledge and Placido resides in Wash. D.C. though he is Spanish. 


Thanks ... 
Margi.


----------



## Addie (Apr 8, 2012)

Margi, I think I am safe in speaking for everyone here in DC land. Having you as a contributor has been such a delight for all of us. You have certainly have given us an international education in food and other areas. I know I look forward to your posts. 

I could have sent a private note to you, but I want everyone to know how much you are loved and appreciated. You have certainly given all of us an insight to real Italian cooking. I was fortunate enough to grow up in an Italian neighborhood filled with Italian refugees from World War II during the early 50's. So on school mornings when I would be waiting for one of my friends to leave for school, there would be their Noni in the kitchen already cooking. I got a lot of cooking lessons from them. And I got to spend a lot of suppers at their table breaking bread with them. So I know how valuable all your knowledge is. 

There is a big difference between the foods of Sicily and mainland Italy. And your recipes shows this. Thank you for all of your contributions. Keep them coming.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 8, 2012)

Dear Addie,

What a beautiful note. Thanks so much. I appreciate all your kindness. I enjoy all your anecdotes, and heart touching  family stories too ... 

I am pleased to be here on D.C. too. 

I make notes, when I get messages and take a look at other writers, as to what they are looking for recipe wise, and on top of that, I work on the seasonal products we have in Spain and in Italia. I am also going thru all these family recipes, and deciding, what do I put on DC TODAY ? It is a part time job -- 

About Italia: 

Italia: Sicilia, Calabria, Basilicata and Apulia are all in southern Italia, and though they have different topographies and soil, all share the seafront. Therefore, Sicilia is eggplant ( dishes with word Norma or Melazanie ) turf, and Fish rich ! Calabria is very much known for some of its fish varieties ( sword fish, tuna and Rudderfish ), and red chili peps, and Basilicata is mostly forested and mountainuous for The Shepherds ( I Have Never forgotten your son and his desire as a child to be a shepherd ) ... and 13km of coast, and APULIA, has oysters, mussels, eggplant, and shepherds too and an enormous olive oil and olive, wine and vegetable economy. I love Italia ... alot more than Spain, though the Tapas in Spain are alot of fun and it is alot cheaper to live in Madrid than in Italia. However, for me, there is nothing like the aromas of a freshly baked Pasta !  Great wines in both these nations. 

Well, I am gratefully appreciative and may you have a rainbow day. 

Have a very lovely Easter Holiday ... and you are very beautiful to send such a note.

Thanks,
Sempre. 
Margi.


----------



## Bubbles (Apr 8, 2012)

I can't get enough of a garlicky Shrimp Pasta dish...


----------



## dcgator (Apr 9, 2012)

*Pasta I like*

1) Rigatoni gratinati, with a basil tomato sauce and lots of pecorino and parmegiano on top, baked to a nice crisp.
2) Bucatini alla Bolognese
3) Ravioli Primavera
4) Risotto (if rice is considered a pasta) ai Funghi Selvatici.
5) Tortellini di spinaci gratinati
6) Linguine al tonno e alici. (tuna and anchovies).
7) Spaghetti in bianco (just butter and parmiggiano).


----------



## dcgator (Apr 9, 2012)

Margi, 

Don't forget Campania and the wonderful food from Naples including the famous Sunday sauce. 

Sicily is also about olives and peppers (caponata?), the deserts are also wonderful (cassata siciliana?) and frittarelli from Naples are awesome...

Now you got me all Pavlovian with a watering mouth going...


----------



## dcgator (Apr 9, 2012)

Margi, Apulia is the Spanish translation of Puglia - the actual name of the region. All the same.  Salute!


----------



## Addie (Apr 9, 2012)

When I cook pasta, I toss a couple of crushed garlic cloves in the water as the  pasta is cooking. I also do his for potatoes. You can never have too much garlic. Good for the heart.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Apr 9, 2012)

Addie said:
			
		

> When I cook pasta, I toss a couple of crushed garlic cloves in the water as the  pasta is cooking. I also do his for potatoes. You can never have too much garlic. Good for the heart.



What a great idea!


----------



## Addie (Apr 9, 2012)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> What a great idea!



I have been doing this for years. And I leave the garlic in the pasta when I drain it. Whoever eats the most pasta gets the garlic. It is already cooked, so the strong taste is gone. And for the potaotes,  I just mash the garlic right into the potatoes. It adds flavor to them and no one is the wiser.


----------

